

Video: Functional Programming for Beginners - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/scala/functional-programming-for-beginners/

======
GvS
Looks interesting, but unfortunately quality of video and audio is very low.

~~~
nasht
It sounds like there is an aerobics class going on next door. But I'd really
like to find a good video intro to functional programming, preferably in LISP.
Any suggestions?

~~~
ludwigvan
Not Lisp, but Haskell, but still a nice intro:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-
Eri...](http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-Erik-Meijer-
Functional-Programming-Fundamentals-Chapter-1/)

~~~
gtani
(not lisp, but clojure:)

<http://alexott.net/en/clojure/video.html>

[http://vimeo.com/search/videos/search:functional%20programmi...](http://vimeo.com/search/videos/search:functional%20programming/9b681a57)

(there's lots for F# and haskell on channel9, and for scala, erlang, scheme
elsewhere, and a few for OCaml)

